# iPad Air d'occasion ou iPad Air 2 neuf ?



## Belphegor85 (24 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant switcher il y a peu sur un iPhone 6S Plus, j'aimerais maintenant m'acheter un iPad en 9.7".

J'ai vu pas mal d'annonce sur LeBonCoin d'iPad Air 1ère génération en très bon état pour moins de 250€ (voir 200€ près de chez moi) et du coup j'hésite beaucoup sachant que mon utilisation sera principalement du Hearthstone, Youtube et Safari.

Pour du Hearthstone la différence entre un Air 1 et un Air 2 se ressent beaucoup ?
Je voudrais une expérience la plus fluide possible sachant que sur mon 6S Plus, le jeu tourne très très bien.

Après ça m'embêterais d'acheter un Air 2 si un Air 3 sort dans 6/9 mois quoi. Dans ce cas là, je préfère acheter un Air 1 d'occasion et sauter sur le future Air 3.

Merci d'avance à ceux qui m'aideront. Cordialement.


----------



## lineakd (24 Novembre 2016)

@Belphegor85, air 2 pour les 2 go de ram. 
L'ipad air de 3 ème génération se nomme iPad pro 9,7" et la prochaine génération des iPads pourrait arriver en mars 2017.


----------



## Belphegor85 (24 Novembre 2016)

Merci pour ton avis, par contre, si je prends le Air 2, je sauterais la prochaine génération d'iPad.
L'iPad Pro est vraiment cher je trouve car il me faut 128Go de stockage.

Tu pense que c'est le plus judicieux du coup de prendre le Air 2 ? 
Ce n'est pas mieux d'acheter un Air 1 et de prendre la prochaine génération en Mars prochain ?


----------



## lineakd (25 Novembre 2016)

@Belphegor85, si tu veux un iPad tout de suite prend l'air 2 si ton budget ne permet pas de prendre le pro. Sinon économise et attends la prochaine génération.


----------



## tib51 (30 Novembre 2016)

En meme temps, pour ton utilisation, l'air 1 fonctionne tres bien. C'est ce que j'ai et il me convient tout à fait, alors que j'en ai une utilisation plus poussée que ce que tu décris.
Maintenant si tes besoins évoluent plus tard, effectivement il pourrait devenir trop juste dans le futur.


----------



## jean512 (30 Novembre 2016)

prends, le 2 bien plus puissant et plus fin. Il y a des promos dessus en ce moment.

Tien, iPad Air 2 64Go pour 360€ : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/APPLE-IPAD-A...-ARGENT-SILVER-MGKM2-/221611014008?rmvSB=true


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Novembre 2016)

Clairement IPAD Air 2, on ne change pas souvent d'IPAD, à titre familial j'utilise toujours mon Ipad 2 ...


----------

